# crawling or burning skin symtoms



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

Does anyone else get crawling skin, burning skin sensations? Heavy eyelids? feet going numb running on elliptical or tread mill? please any response would be helpful? crawling out of my skin here!


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

I have achy skin that hurts. Is that what u mean?


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I have something similar. My feet feel like they are burning or extremely swollen. They are the worst when walking or on the elliptical.

I think my issue is I took my meds and then had bloodwork done so I am getting a false read and need to increase my meds. Going for bloodwork tomorrow.


----------



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

My feet go numb after 20 mins on the elliptical, been happening for years dont know why


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I have had that creepy crawly feeling for more than two years.

Also legs from mid thighs down feel so cold they burn.


----------

